# What Do You Put in Your Taco Salad?



## Corinne (Jul 29, 2006)

Today is my monthly meal for the soup kitchen/shelter. The menu is steak fajitas, chicken fajitas, Mexican rice, sweet corn cakes, & Taco Salad.

Back when I first had taco salad - late 70's/early 80's it was simply crushed up tortilla chips, seasoned taco meat, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, & some Catalina or French dressing. Since then I've seen others put all manner of things in their taco salad. From green peppers to a can of baked beans to a chopped up Granny Smith apple.

My plan is to go with the old basic way. Right before serving I'll dump the warm ground beef on top of the tortilla chips, add the lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, & some dressing. Stir it up & serve it up!

What's your version of taco salad?


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

I prefer to keep it simple and not add anything that I wouldn't find in a "real" taco or a tostada. Lettuce, tomatoes, onions, cheese, seasoned meat or chicken, and tortilla chips or a tortilla "bowl" are basic, but a schemer of refried beans on the bottom, like in a tostada, is fine, as are black olives and sliced jalapeños, even baby corn. 

Catalina or French dressing is OK, but I much prefer salsa, just the kind from a jar (La Victoria, Old El Paso, etc.). It tastes much better to me, it's far more Mexican, and it's much more healthful and less filling as it has zero fat and less sodium than creamy salad dressings.


----------



## jkath (Jul 29, 2006)

Green leafy lettuce
double ground beef, seasoned with Lawry's taco seasoning
kidney beans, drained
diced tomatoes
sliced green onions
shredded cheddar
shredded pepper jack
black olive slices (not too many)
haas avocado slices or cubes
dressing: catalina + sour cream

a small handful of fritos on top


----------



## licia (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with Kathy, except I use the beans in spicy gravy - no dressing for me just salsa, sour cream, guacamole, shredded colby or mexican blend cheese, scallions, black olives, chopped tomatoes, chicken, steak, or ground beef. I usually forget 1 thing or more, heavy on lettuce for me, less for dh, and serve with chips if it isn't in a tortilla shell bowl.


----------



## Shunka (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm with FryBoy on this!! Sour cream and/or guacamole added; if I add a dressing with the salsa, I prefer a ranch type dressing.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 29, 2006)

canned pinto beans(rinsed)
taco flavoured doritos
shredded mild cheddar cheese
balck olives
tamato
iceberg lettuce
ground beef
italian dressing
.......served with taco sauce


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 29, 2006)

When I was in Home Economics in high school, we did one that was made with taco flavored Doritos. I can't find those anymore, a shame too, they were good. Now I just make mine with the following:
Crispy lettuce, beef flavored with taco seasoning, black beans or pinto beans, cheese, diced tomatoes. With sour cream, guacamole, black olives and salsa for toppings.


----------



## middie (Jul 29, 2006)

crushed up tortilla chips, seasoned taco meat, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, & sour cream


----------

